# Mono-wheel Motor Bike



## Rambler (Sep 16, 2016)

Looks fun to ride but look out for all those road apples...





http://www.wimp.com/check-out-this-futuristic-kids-toy-from-the-1920s/


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Sep 16, 2016)

That is cool man, thanks for posting.


----------

